

Show HN: Get IMDB info for your movies collection in 2 clicks - pawannitj
http://moviesinfo.herokuapp.com/

======
aagha
I LOVE this--thanks! I wish there was a way to save a link to my page of
movies so I didn't have to find and re-index every time.

